# Wich charger is best



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

I was wondering wich is better the spintec ic charger or the ce gfx??


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

MOST Chargers on the market today are high quality and reliable.
What you need to do is decide how much you want to spend and what features you are looking for.
Do you want AC/DC or DC? DC you will need a power supply also. AC/DC you can plug in the wall or use a power supply.
What type of batteries you will be charging. Do you need to be able to charge Lypo's?
There are a lot of features with chargers these days and the more features, the more you pay.....
Both chargers you listed are High quality... the CE is the top of the line. 
Which one do you like???


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

I have both.. there are PRO's and cons to each..



Charging I like the spintec better.. IMHO the individual charging technology is the future.. Also the spintec can charge 2 packs at the same time>>> OR it can charge a pack and run a motor at the same time.. CE only does 1 thing at a time..

Discharging..>> CE has the spintec beat.. the CE discharges at 35 amps.. spintec 10.. The only advantage the spintec has on discharging is that it does individual cells>>so technically you dont need a DC tray cause your bringing down cells individually to equalize them.,

Updatability.. Both can be updated.. BUT CE charges you for upgrades and firmware updates.. Spintec is FREE IF YOU HAVE THE $37 uplink cable.. 

Support>> so far Id have to give that to CE.. CE is in the USA and they are very helpfull and quick to turn around product.. Spintec is in the netherlands and not so fast on the service end from what Im hearing..Ive not ssent mine back so I can comment personally.. Im going on people I know who sent stufff back.. 

Ive been using the ICC and the muchmore discharger.. the combo of those 2 have my packs looking much better than the ones I do strictly on my CE unit.. It seems like they stay better and run faster up front..


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

the duratrax ice is a very good charger.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I love the ice charger....it can do a lot but you cant really run a brush cutter or a comm lathe off of it....it shuts off.......the novak milleniums are very nice....i have one for sale....if you want one


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

the only problem with some acdc chargers is that they have a power supply built in which can get hot and if it has an lcd screen it may black out....but that shouldnt happen


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

hmmm now im interested in this thread. you say that they have a hard time running comm lathes? that realy allarms me because that was one of the major reasons why I wanted the ice charger. hmmm anyone else had this problem? if so could you recomend me a similar charger for about the same price. and please dont recomend the millenium because I already have one.  


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Sean, get the Ice just make sure that you bump the time setting on it up. Then it won't shut off. NEVER had a problem with mine. I use it more than my Turbo


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Does the ice discharge and if so at what rate?


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

ice discharges at 10 amps


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> hmmm now im interested in this thread. you say that they have a hard time running comm lathes? that realy allarms me because that was one of the major reasons why I wanted the ice charger. hmmm anyone else had this problem? if so could you recomend me a similar charger for about the same price. and please dont recomend the millenium because I already have one.
> Sean I have a ice and I run a lathe with NO PROBLEM what so ever, I Have even seen one run a Brush cutter with NO PROBLEM the ice is awesome no problems here with it
> 
> 
> ...


Sean I have a ice and I run a lathe with NO PROBLEM what so ever, I Have even seen one run a Brush cutter with NO PROBLEM the ice is awesome, no problems here with it,


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

BillH said:


> ice discharges at 10 amps


that is the only thing that sucks about it is the 10 amp discharge,
CDW


----------

